
The $15 Pine 64, a Raspberry Pi 3 competitor, finally ships - luxpir
http://www.itworld.com/article/3044165/the-15-pine-64-a-raspberry-pi-3-competitor-finally-ships.html
======
luxpir
The Kickstarter page with specs:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pine64/pine-a64-first-1...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pine64/pine-a64-first-15-64-bit-
single-board-super-comput/description)

The gigabit networking sounds good, as does the GPU. Although it has no
onboard wifi/BT, as the Pi 3 does.

